
LinkedIn’s Reid Hoffman: "We Can Go Public Any Time We Want To" - vaksel
http://www.techcrunch.com/2009/02/02/linkedins-reid-hoffman-we-can-go-public-any-time-we-want-to/
======
sspencer
Sounds like a very solidly-grounded CEO. I wouldn't merge with FB at gunpoint;
all signs suggest they burn money like it's a fucking fossil fuel.

Side note: What was all that garbage about the accommodations at the
beginning? MA needs an editor. And didn't he very publicly announce a few days
ago that he was taking a month off of this stuff?

